# Best Catnip?



## Glacial (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me what is the best catnip or the best catnip toy? 

Also, are the cat cigars fairly good?

--Sara


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Best catnip? I think it's all about the same, unless it's been sitting on the store shelf forever. *yuck*
I used to get a a big brown glass jar of 'nip for my kitties, and that lasted a long time if the jar wasn't left open.
never heard of catnip cigars, though.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

I just bought a couple of cigars for Christmas, and naturally I had to let each of the cats sniff one before I packed them away in wrapping paper. Buffy got violent, which says a lot (I held the cigar to her nose, and she started wacking my fingers and the cigar like mad with her paws, claws extended). Molly got lovey-dovey, and Willow was typical cat-nip Willow: she just rubbed the cigar all over her cheeks.

I got the Yeowwww brand, if that helps. They also sell catnip Bananas, but they aren't sold where I got the cigars. I've heard a lot of good reviews from the cigars and bananas from the Yeowww brand. Here are some other catnip toys sold from this brand (I think the company that owns Yeowww is called Ducky World, or that's how some of these ones are listed as on amazon, lol)

http://www.amazon.com/s/105-0436888-155 ... =Yeowww%21


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

natural drie catnip is uch better than the bottled stuff. I alway try to get natural catnip... and sometimes if my cats wont eat for whatever reason i lightly sprinkle nip on the food and they will tuck in. sometimes is use Kookamunga catnip spray for toys that have lost potency that sems to last quite a while whever you spray it.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I am SO lucky that I 'grow my own'. There is wild catmint on my property. Also, the soil is a clay mix, which is best for growing stronger nip. I've given some to many cat owners for comparison and every one has said that my nip is by far the most potent. I used to bag some up and let the vet sell it, crediting my account for half the price they put on it. The work involved just wasn't worth the few bucks I got, though. So now, after keeping a good stash each year for home use, I give 5-6 big garbage bags of the dried plants to my local shelter. 

As for commercial nip from the store, the best I've found is "Cosmic" catnip.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would agree that the best nip is the homegrown kind. If you can't grow your own I would recommend PupCat Bakery's Tipsy Nip. They say it is "Eye-crossing, high potency organic catnip" and from my cat's reaction I would have to agree. 

http://www.pupcatbakery.com/store/index ... 35e0e5e880


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

Man... this post makes me think of you guys in a dark alley whispering over an illegal substance.

"Psst. Hey man... like, what's the street value of high grade china nip? Tinkerbell sent me."

LOL


----------

